# Intake air 'straightner'.



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Well, I designed a straightener for an aftermarket intake tube and 3D printed it. Rough first draft just to get an idea. Final one would be printed in ABS and much cleaner. I feel the honeycomb type straighteners are too restrictive when you have mods done but a straightener should help with airflow over the MAF. Havent test fitted it yet or tried it out. Have to remove the honeycomb one I have JB welded to the tube first. lol

Input/ideas welcome. 🖖


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Pretty cool design. I think I like the stock design better though. It’s a plastic honeycomb with large holes.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I was actually planning on cleaning my throttle body today, I'm going to take a hard look at the MAF area while I'm there. I know why you are doing this, flow straighteners have been accused of treachery for many years. I'm just not sure it is guilty of a crime.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Thebigzeus said:


> Pretty cool design. I think I like the stock design better though. It’s a plastic honeycomb with large holes.


So, maybe something like this?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Johnny B said:


> View attachment 298879


I was thinking of removing the two side screens and just leaving the middle....


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

PAChevyCruze said:


> So, maybe something like this?
> 
> View attachment 298878


Ohhh I like!


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I would think the sides would be ok due to laminar flow near the intake walls, and just focus on the air immediately adjacent to the sensor. Basically just keep the frontal surface area of the straightener to a minimum. GM has to make it monkey proof, you can make it bare bones.
Also, incase you don't know this. It is critical you keep the rounded over nose on the inlet.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Better? Or still add the two longer fins in the middle?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Lookin good!

Also, since I see you have a 3d printer, can you print this? 









Cruze (and others) coil connector lock tab by ronschauer


I don't expect this to be useful to a huge number of people, but if it is useful to even one person it is worthwhile sharing. As anyone who has a 1.4L Chevrolet Cruze (or similar) and who has tried to remove the ignition coil connector to do plug service knows, the orange lock tab will break if...




www.thingiverse.com





I had a friend try but his printer apparently couldn't as it was too small of a part?


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Thebigzeus said:


> Lookin good!
> 
> Also, since I see you have a 3d printer, can you print this?
> 
> ...


I could try. I only have the Ender 3 pro but its pretty good at small parts...sometimes.  Would have to be ABS for the heat. 🖖


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

PAChevyCruze said:


> I could try. I only have the Ender 3 pro but its pretty good at small parts...sometimes.  Would have to be ABS for the heat. 🖖


I would gladly pay for it and your time. Been missing my clip forever.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Thebigzeus said:


> I would gladly pay for it and your time. Been missing my clip forever.


Test printing it in PLA first to see how it turns out. I only have ABS in black, if thats ok?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Test printing it in PLA first to see how it turns out. I only have ABS in black, if thats ok?


Oh yeah. Color doesn’t matter. 😉


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Better? Or still add the two longer fins in the middle?


I would make the design radially symmetric, or close to it.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Thebigzeus said:


> Oh yeah. Color doesn’t matter. 😉


Printed fine in PLA. Trying it in ABS now. 🖖


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Printed fine in PLA. Trying it in ABS now. 🖖


Holy fast!


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Thebigzeus said:


> Holy fast!


About the best I can do with these...


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Johnny B said:


> I would make the design radially symmetric, or close to it.


Like so?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

PAChevyCruze said:


> About the best I can do with these...
> 
> View attachment 298891



😯 wow looks pretty good! How does one get their hands on one or two of these?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Like so?
> 
> View attachment 298892


I like it, I like it a lot. 🤩

When you install it, I would align the center fin with the MAF sensor.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> 😯 wow looks pretty good! How does one get their hands on one or two of these?


👀


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Thebigzeus said:


> 👀


🤣 Let me get the setting right and I can make ya one. 

Also, wanna make sure everything fits and it actually does something. lol


----------

